# Reduction of hernia and closure of Petersens space



## HSMOLINSKI (Apr 11, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with the hernia in relationship to the Petersen's space after Rouen Y surgery?  I think it the correction of this is going to be an unlisted procedure code but do not know what code to benchmark it with.  any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Heather


----------



## lindacoder (Apr 17, 2012)

I assume it was done laparoscopically and if it was there is no lap code for this. I use unlisted 44238 with a letter to go with the op stating comparison open CPT code is 44050. Hope this helps.


----------

